

DataMapper: pro or con? - chrismealy

I'm thinking about digging into DataMapper. Is it cool, or should I stick with ActiveRecord?
======
ndfine
I used it some on a Sinatra app a while back, and enjoyed the syntax of it
compared to ActiveRecord 2, but with the release of Rails 3 and the arel
backed AR, I've stayed pretty committed to ActiveRecord.

